# Russell Moccasin?



## turtlebug (May 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried their Featherweight Pull On Snake Boots?

I'm having such a hard time finding a good fit in a snake boot that I'm seriously considering having a pair made for me. I'm just wondering how long I can expect them to hold up? 

I've seen some of their boots in person and the craftsmanship is certainly top notch. Seems like you're really getting what you pay for. Which is a lot!  

Just wondering what anyone's experience has been if they've ordered boots/shoes from them? I don't mind saving for a while and paying the money if they're going to be comfortable and LAST.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Has anyone tried their Featherweight Pull On Snake Boots?
> 
> I'm having such a hard time finding a good fit in a snake boot that I'm seriously considering having a pair made for me. I'm just wondering how long I can expect them to hold up?
> 
> ...




Le uh, I've had a pair for years, (which I seldom wear anymore) BUT they are the BOMB, and yes they are $$$$, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Le uh, I've had a pair for years, (which I seldom wear anymore) BUT they are the BOMB, and yes they are $$$$, but you get what you pay for.



That's what I figured, especially with all the measurements you have to take.  They have got to be a great fit for everything you go through to get em. 

Adding an extra 2" to bring em up to 18", getting the Vibram sole and a few other things, with shipping, comes up to $563.   BUT, considering how long we wear snake boots down here, if they last, I figure they'll be worth ever penny..... not to rub blisters all over my feet.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 22, 2010)

Nitro was the one who convinced me they were worth the money.  He may be able to speak for the snake boots but I will share my experience with Russell.

 I  have a pair of their Chukka hikers.  I have had them for about 3 years.  they are the only pair of shoes/boots that I own that I actually hate to pull off.  They are that comfortable.

Russell Moccassin Co. is top quality craftsmanship.  Once they measure your foot they keep it on file so if you ever want another pair you are good to go.  I am getting ready to order a pair of Oneida Moccasin walking shoes from them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's what I figured, especially with all the measurements you have to take.  They have got to be a great fit for everything you go through to get em.
> 
> Adding an extra 2" to bring em up to 18", getting the Vibram sole and a few other things, with shipping, comes up to $563.   BUT, considering how long we wear snake boots down here, if they last, I figure they'll be worth ever penny..... not to rub blisters all over my feet.





There's a VERY good chance that you'll never have to buy another pair of boots!!  I think you'd look SEXY in 'em with your scrubs on!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> Nitro was the one who convinced me they were worth the money.  He may be able to speak for the snake boots but I will share my experience with Russell.
> 
> I  have a pair of their Chukka hikers.  I have had them for about 3 years.  they are the only pair of shoes/boots that I own that I actually hate to pull off.  They are that comfortable.
> 
> Russell Moccassin Co. is top quality craftsmanship.  Once they measure your foot they keep it on file so if you ever want another pair you are good to go.  I am getting ready to order a pair of Oneida Moccasin walking shoes from them.



Thank You. That's kind of what I figured. It would be hard to beat custom made shoes. At the TBG banquet last year, someone put up a pair of Russell Chukkas for the auction and man they were NICE!  Just too big for my foot or I would've loaded that bag down with tickets.  

Most companies make the women's boots shorter than the men's. I'm 5'10" and need the men's height but can't get a good fit. Even my Chippewa's are not fitting well.  For all that I've already spent on snake boots that I've bought, sold and given away, I could've already had a pair made.  

Probably the most comfortable pair that I've tried on were the LaCrosse YOUTH Razor. The shoe part fit perfectly in a youth size 7 but I'd like a little more than 12" of protection.  I went with a men's 8 and they're just too big. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a VERY good chance that you'll never have to buy another pair of boots!!  I think you'd look SEXY in 'em with your scrubs on!!



I don't think my employers would appreciate that fashion statement.  But thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> if an when you gettem ......we want lotsa pics ...



IF/WHEN I get em, you'll see em cause for that price, I won't let em outta my sight.   

A new Millennium ladder stand is my next big purchase. After that I'll start saving again and maybe Santa-Fishbait will add to the cause for Christmas and I'll have em for next season. 

Private saxophone lessons for the daughter this summer are slowing down "Turtlebug's hunting gear fund" a little bit.


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> pretty sharp boots !
> 
> 
> http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_snakeproof/snakeproof_featherweight.html
> ...




I've got a pair of Ariat boots I'd rather wear than anything.  Talk about comfy. I love my women's Terrains. Wish they made snake boots.


----------



## QTurn (May 22, 2010)

I got a pair of the Zephyrs that should be coming to me in July.  I got measured in February at the Southeast Wildlife Expo in Charleston.  They had a pair of the snakeboots at their booth.  They look really good. This will be my first pair!  I've heard nothing but good things about them.  If you order their catalog it will come with a measuring sheet folded up in it....

Good luck with the snake boots!


----------



## Nitro (May 23, 2010)

TB, 

I assure you that you will be pleased with a pair of Russells. I have some that lasted 10 years before needing to be resoled.

PM me if you want more info. Money well spent.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2010)

QTurn said:


> I got a pair of the Zephyrs that should be coming to me in July.  I got measured in February at the Southeast Wildlife Expo in Charleston.  They had a pair of the snakeboots at their booth.  They look really good. This will be my first pair!  I've heard nothing but good things about them.  If you order their catalog it will come with a measuring sheet folded up in it....
> 
> Good luck with the snake boots!





Nitro said:


> TB,
> 
> I assure you that you will be pleased with a pair of Russells. I have some that lasted 10 years before needing to be resoled.
> 
> PM me if you want more info. Money well spent.





Thanks guys.  I figured it would be a wait. Hopefully I can get em ordered before the end of the summer so I'll have them for next year.  

I'm sure my feet will thank me in the end.


----------

